# Kodak EasyShare folder on memory card - need to change, fix image numbering



## catgirlpink (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello,

I have a Kodak EasyShare Z760. It ran out of 100_XXXX numbers for photos and started taking 101_XXXX numbered photos. I believe the mistake I made was using my computer to clear the memory card after uploading my photos, which also got rid of the folders.

When I next took photos, they were 100_XXXX again. However, it DID know what XXXX number is was on. (Say, going from 101_0275 to 100_0276 when I resumed photo-taking. Odd?)

The 100s are causing my photos to display out of sequence on the computer, so I'd like to get the 101 folder back. Does anyone know a way to do so?

I could not create a folder with the 101 code on the computer manually and move it to the card, the computer said the card could only take image files. Moving a 101 image file to the card did not trigger the 101s to come back. I could not rename the card's existing 100xxxxx folder [after taking new shots to generate the folder] on the card, it will not allow renaming while directly working on the card.

(My main computer for this is running Vista, but I have an XP computer that occasionally will see the camera if I try.)

Does anyone know of a setting on the camera or anything else I could get into that would fix this? Thanks.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

my canon powershot does similar...i just let vista organize by date and go from there


----------

